# Sam Rayburn?



## Clint Powell (Mar 19, 2007)

I am thinking of running up to Powell Park for the weekend. Does anyone have any good suggestions on where to find the bass and crappie? I have never fished there this time of year, and there is a chance of thunderstorms so I am wondering if its worth risking camping in the storms. If the fishing is good then I'll have to go.


----------



## flatsfats (May 21, 2004)

bass are moving up shallow. heard reliable report of a couple 8-10lbers caught yesterday.


----------



## Clint Powell (Mar 19, 2007)

Thanks man, that's enough for me. I got my a^& handed to me at that conroe tournament 2 weekends ago so I think I'll skip the American Rodsmith Tourn and just go fish for fun. Cheers


----------



## bayourat (Jan 7, 2005)

Clint Powell said:


> Thanks man, that's enough for me. I got my a^& handed to me at that conroe tournament 2 weekends ago so I think I'll skip the American Rodsmith Tourn and just go fish for fun. Cheers


Where were you fishing? We fished that tournament and did pretty good, and plan to fish the American Rodsmith this weekend.


----------



## stonedawg (Feb 4, 2007)

I was there around this time last year and fished for Crappie. I caught alot in the coves throwning out a jig and reeling it in.


----------



## fecoop (Feb 3, 2006)

have not been this year,but have a camp down road from powell pk & going soon! go straight across lake to needmore pt, was good grass between pt & island last sprng & fall. rayburn redrtl trp over top of grass or slower pace senko or weighted flukes in 8-10' h2o. wind gets up go t curlies cove ;1st cove around bird island to rt., probably lotscompany but h2o is some of the 1st to warm on lake.good luck pitchin wtrmln red bb brush hogs in buck brush &willow islandsin cove.Good place to start;good luck!!!


----------



## Tigereye (Jun 12, 2006)

*Rayburn Red*

Hey fecoop, which red is the "Rayburn Red Rat-L-Trap"?


----------



## Miss Dixie (May 21, 2004)

I'm headed to Rayburn this morning for a couple of days of fishing with my daddy....I hear the crappie are biting too.....i"ll make sure to bring my camera, but not sure how my air card will work up there in the woods where the camp is.


----------



## outdoortexan (Apr 7, 2006)

Miss Dixie said:


> I'm headed to Rayburn this morning for a couple of days of fishing with my daddy....I hear the crappie are biting too.....i"ll make sure to bring my camera, but not sure how my air card will work up there in the woods where the camp is.


A lady and her husband said they had caught crappie shallow on black beetle spins. Never got to try it though.


----------



## Clint Powell (Mar 19, 2007)

*What a trip*

Hey guys thanks for all the info. I got there thursday and fishe friday until about 2:30pm. Didn't catch any big bass but thats not abnormal for me. I did find some slab crappie in a bedding area on the next creek north of Caney Creek, sorry forgot the name. I cuaght a few on a 1/8 silver and blue rattle trap when the guys around me using yellow beetle spins weren't catching. But I decided to head back to camp and grab some beer food and minnows so I could find another bedding area and just sit and fish and on the way back I spun a bearing or threw a rod or something bad so I left that day a little angry to say the least as it has been less than 1 year and less than 40 hours since the last complete rebuild. Good times.


----------



## fecoop (Feb 3, 2006)

rayburn red is got like a Tenn/shad gold top/back, w/ bright orange on sides.Was @ BPS Weds. & they have them in stock.


----------



## bluegill addict (Aug 13, 2005)

I crappie fished a creek on rayburn this morning. Caught 3 about 18" deep. I dont think they have moved up into the creeks in full force just yet.


----------



## Miss Dixie (May 21, 2004)

bluegill addict said:


> I crappie fished a creek on rayburn this morning. Caught 3 about 18" deep. I dont think they have moved up into the creeks in full force just yet.


Nope...but give it another week or so and they'll be on the grass flats spawning. I ended up with 36 nice crappie Wed/Thurs. We caught them in about 8' water next to the grass...by to a creek bed.


----------



## A Salt Weapon (Jan 23, 2006)

I'm taking the whole family for Easter Weekend. Hopefully those crappie will be fired up. Plan on fishing the Mill Creek area. Any news on the S.E. corner????


----------



## biki1121 (Jul 3, 2005)

Crappie on Rayburn are still confuzzled on what exactly they want to do. One day they are 12-15 feet suspended and firing on minnows. This morning 103 bridge was slow on minnows but saw a friend and he limited by swimming a jig around the crossbeams about 7 feet down. Another friend said the same thing worked on points and the mouth of coves. We found most of our fish still full of eggs so they haven't all moved to the brush just quite yet. Hope that helps!

Biki


----------



## tngbmt (May 30, 2004)

anyone know how to get discharge info for rayburn. i think there's a number we could call to get daily discharge times & rate. thanks


----------



## Tigereye (Jun 12, 2006)

This link may help.
http://waterdata.usgs.gov/tx/nwis/dv?referred_module=sw&format=gif&period=31&site_no=08039300


----------



## A Salt Weapon (Jan 23, 2006)

Just got back. This extreme cold front gave them lock-jaw.


----------



## littlejohnbass (Jan 15, 2006)

Hopefully they will start biting on Tuesday. I am heading to Toledo Bend to get ready for tourn. this coming weekend and plan on stopping at Rayburn and fishing for crappie for the day....


----------



## Flyboy (Oct 3, 2004)

Hey Skeeterboy, let us know how Toledo is from your Tournament. I will be going up there in a couple of weekends fishing 6 mile and Houson areas...


----------

